# My Audi app activation card?



## Loricee (11 mo ago)

I’ve just bought 2022 TT. Tried to connect Audi connect app and get this message.








It’s difficult to get a straight answer from the dealership. I don’t have the card. Do I have the facility? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you should have found a code (vehicle identification number) attached to the key, if not, should be enough just registering on myaudi and then inserting the given code and your credentials on the MMI


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you should have found a code (vehicle identification number) attached to the key, if not, should be enough just registering on myaudi and then inserting the given code and your credentials on the MMI


Agree


----------



## Loricee (11 mo ago)

Great. Thanks. I’ve found the tag plastic. Not told by dealer about it and when I asked they said ‘they up the card and I can’t use the myAudi app with a TT’. I’ll try connecting later.


----------



## Loricee (11 mo ago)

Sorry, some of the words in my reply were wrong. It should say ‘Plastic tag’ and ‘they tear up the card and I can’t use the myAudi app with a TT’.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the functions of myaudi app are limited, with the tt, nevertheless you can use it !


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the functions of myaudi app are limited, with the tt, nevertheless you can use it !


Yes! ^^^ The only thing that seems to be of use is sending destinations to the sat nav.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

It also enables traffic updates in the navigation setting, also provides verbal announcements of traffic issues en-route, if you have a destination running.

You must have: A my Audi account set up, have the car registered to you as the owner (Dealer Should have done this) and have the code from your Audi account entered into your MMI.

Once done your "My Audi" will show the car as connected.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

quasijones said:


> Yes! ^^^ The only thing that seems to be of use is sending destinations to the sat nav.


yes, I find the sending destinations really very useful (much quicker than searching/composing destinations manually once in the car)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> It also enables* traffic updates *in the navigation setting, also provides *verbal announcements of traffic issues en-route*, if you have a destination running.
> 
> You must have: A my Audi account set up, have the car registered to you as the owner (Dealer Should have done this) and have the code from your Audi account entered into your MMI.
> 
> Once done your "My Audi" will show the car as connected.


you need _connect_, as a prerequisite


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> you need _connect_, as a prerequisite


Audi Connect Activation card: Is that not what this whole thread has been about? 😀


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mhh, you might be right  
but the myaudi app (as par thread title) doesn't need connect mandatory, so I am a bit confused now


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> Audi Connect Activation card: Is that not what this whole thread has been about? 😀


Lol! I was referring to the phone app in my post too. 

The proper online traffic on the nav via connect is the highlight and certainly worth getting the car online for; the satellite map overview is fun too. The rest of the services (on mine at least) are meh and some in the Audi brochure are no longer supported.

As mine is over 3 years old Audi want £100+ a year for connect which is pretty hard to justify just for traffic when Waze or Apple Maps are free.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

We're all just trying to help 

I too am not too sure that the £100+ fee for connect on the TT is worth it. After three years maps have also reached the end of their FREE update period too. If you have apple car play then yes the alternative apps cover most of what connect offered. 

Audi do say this subscription idea will offer them significant revenue in the future but I don't expect to be giving Audi any further funds for their digital "Services."


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, the yearly fee is expensive (even more here in italy, 210 eur), but…..traffic updates (used for the active routing) and verbal announcements are very precise and since they are integrated and showed in the whole display (together with speed-trap that I uploaded), in my opinion the all-in-one solution is more appealing than just having waze or the like in the small portion of the VC.. (more over, waze doesn't signal all the kind of speed controls we have here...)
that's why I continued to donate money to Audi each year...

by the way, connect is not required for the satellite layer (just need online data via SIM or mobile hotspot)



quasijones said:


> Lol! I was referring to the phone app in my post too.
> 
> The proper online traffic on the nav via connect is the highlight and certainly worth getting the car online for; the satellite map overview is fun too. The rest of the services (on mine at least) are meh and some in the Audi brochure are no longer supported.
> 
> As mine is over 3 years old Audi want £100+ a year for connect which is pretty hard to justify just for traffic when Waze or Apple Maps are free.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just get free updates until 2030 as explained on the dedicated thread...




Barmybob said:


> We're all just trying to help
> 
> I too am not too sure that the £100+ fee for connect on the TT is worth it. *After three years maps have also reached the end of their FREE update period too.* If you have apple car play then yes the alternative apps cover most of what connect offered.
> 
> Audi do say this subscription idea will offer them significant revenue in the future but I don't expect to be giving Audi any further funds for their digital "Services."


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Picked up my 2022 TTs at the dealer on the ist March, and they had setup myaudi before i picked up my car?


----------



## Loricee (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all your input up to now I’ve had little help from the salesman at the dealership. However with the knowledge from here re connecting myAudi app etc I’ve spoken to the guys manager and it seems more hopeful. I was told the app has been down for a few days. They are also sending a dataplug and a video of instructions.


----------

